# Super Stock racing in Virginia...



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Stonegate Motor Speedway, Dan Mueller's original 4'x16' Tomy track, is hosting a MASCAR Super Stock event, Saturday Dec 19th.in Chesapeake Virginia... Mystery IROC event also on the 6 lane Chesapeake Mile routed track. Come out for the best racing in the Mid-Atlantic area. 
Track opens at 8am, with tech at 11am.
$5 entry, $5 drinks and lunch, 
IROC $2, with the pot to the winner

Super Stock is 6 ohm magnet car with ceramic magnets.
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ss-rules.html
Note: loaner cars and controllers are available.

Track pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The huge storm over the Mid Atlantic affected our turnout, but in the Southside of Hampton Roads it was only lots of rain. The action was truly hot at Dan Mueller's Stonegate Motor Speedway. IROC racing on the 6 lane Chesapeake Mile, started things off. The cars were Lifelike T's with a very special Bat-Jet Ferrari 512M body, originally modelled by Randy Kemp of K&K racing fame. The first round of crash & Burn racing went to Dave Mueller with 26 points in TrakMate Championship mode, followed by Tom Bowman and Mark Smith at 25. The second round saw a lot less crashing, which led Tom to the overall with 55, with Dave and Mark at 50.

Dan's wife, Josie pulled out all the stops with a full bird turkey, ham and all the trimmings! The racers were warm and stuffed, and ready for the Super Stock class.

Qualifying and the round robin saw first time magnet car racer, William "Bubba" Milholen setting the pace and Jerry Holley a very credible fourth, with regular fast guys Jeff Crabtree and Mark Smith.

The B Main, featured the very fast ThunderCat of Dan Mueller, making it's MASCAR debut. After three segments, Dan and Tom were tied at 189, with Dave, a lap back and Tim down 14 laps. The final segment saw Dan finish it off on his favorite yellow lane, Tom dropping back three laps on white.
Dave was blue on blue lane and Tim was suffering on the red gutter.

Bubba and Jerry were in their first magnet car A Main, with the perennial A Mainers, Jeff and Mark. Bubba set the pace at first on yellow, but Blue brought him down to reality, Mark and Jeff kept their consistency. 
Mark had 11 laps in hand over Jeff and 12 over Bubba going into the last segment. Jeff turned a 70 on yellow, the best of the day, but not enough as Mark only lost six laps on the Blue gutter. Bubba faded on white, and Jerry had gutter troubles. Which led to Dan and Tom coming up from the B Main to take third and fourth overall.

Full Pictorial Race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/12-19-09.html

Next MASCAR race, BeachJets at Tim Keevin's Gloucester, VA
January 9th:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html


----------

